# scents



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm wondering if anybody has used coyote scents when their calling to cover up there own scent and bring them in better? Or are they a hoax? I also noticed they have a new imatation gut pile. Do those work either? All comments are appriciated


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I dont use cover scent. I think that stuff's a gimick. I dont use decoy's either. Somtimes I'll use a decoy for chits & giggles but thats a very rare occurance. I've seen the gut pile stuff you're talking about and I believe that stuff is another stupid gimmick too. There's an awfull lot of predator hunting crap out there...... Plain crap.

I was at Cabela's the other day and saw the Cass Creek caller everyone seems to be asking Q's about......... Crap. They even make a key chain sized version.......Crap.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree with Bloody. If the gut pile doesn't smell real they won't come to it. Plus it isn't like you can dump it out and sit down and start shooting. It takes time for the coyotes to find it. If the coyotes smell something out of place, they won't come. No scents, decoys or gimmicks for me.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I do not believe you can dupe a coyotes nose. Cover scent is just going to let a coyote know that you are a human with cover scent on. They will still smell you. I saw that "gut pile in a bag". I bet it will be off the shelves within one year, due to poor sales. What a joke!


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Cover scents? Gut piles? "What a joke"................+1


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, I kinda thought that stuff was a gimik but then again I thought that maybe someone out there used it helped thanks for the tips


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

Ted Nugent says he doesn't use scents. Instead, he rolls around one the ground in a pile of leaves and rubs up against trees. He says you can't get more natural scent than that. :sniper:


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Ted Nugent does not hunt because the word _hunting_ implies the possibility of failure. Ted Nugent goes killing. So listen to the Nuge


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I belive most the scents are for trap lines! Not callin!!!!


----------

